# a little prelude



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi. a little piano composition from me. Started out as a improvisation, continued writing it.. im planning on recording it.

What do you think? 


__
https://soundcloud.com/tunein%2Fpreludium-i


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

It's a good start. The last couple measures are a bit awkward. It needs a B section.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

It's interesting that you use the tonic seventh in a similar manner as one would normally use the dominant, but the fact that the whole thing is essentially built over a tonic pedal and you seem to systematically avoid the dominant itself (the penultimate chord could be a dominant seventh without its root, which is kind of weird, but interesting), makes the piece seem better suited to an interior theme of a larger work. Also, the tempo of the audio seems to me more andante than allegro.

Nonetheless, it does really sound nice, and I look forward to hearing what becomes of it.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

It sounds good, but you need to enlarge it, maybe to 1 minute or 1:30 minutes. Keep what you have and add things before the end you have now. The problem is that this end is too "grandiloquent" for such a short piece.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! will keep on working


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

New update: Added a few changes. Also added a B section.

Thanks again for all the responses! I hope you want to hear the new draft.


__
https://soundcloud.com/tunein%2Fallegro-moderato

View attachment Op1 Allegro.pdf


im sorry that the notes looks so chaotic.. havent cleared up the breaks etc..


----------

